# Need help with battle lantern bracket



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Help needed from the mechanically inclined. I need to find a suitable substitute for this mounting bracket (I'm not paying $30 for one) so I can put my WWII Naval Battle Lantern on the wall in the laundry room by the back door. I'll have it set so that it will shine through the laundry room, kitchen, dining room and into the den. I snagged these pics from the web, mine is like the red lantern.

Has anyone seen something that would work or could be modified to work? I don't need the cute little peak in the bracket; a flat surface with two right angles will do nicely. I believe this bracket shown is for modern battle lanterns. I'll measure when I get home but, I think about 1¼ inch of clearance from the wall will do. That's needed because of the extended lip around the top. I have no tools for cutting metal, it will have to be a pretty easy fix. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well I am retired Navy so i have seen many of these, Does your lantern have the winged male mount on it? Or are you looking for the female wall mount? You can make a wall mount out of flat bar steel, and have the appropriate angle bent into it. 
And with it being a WW 2 battle lantern, they have not changed in design at all. Here is a web sight you can order the two different mounting brackets. Sounds like you need the adjustable mount. Lanterns: Military Part Numbers


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can find them online, they all link to the same manufacturer since it is a military contract. But I'm looking for a way to do it for much less than the $26 + shipping.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well, I have no CAD program to do a quick drawing of how to make one. You did not answer my question if your lantern had the male winged bracket on the back of it. If it has the winged mount bracket, simply trace that out on paper. On a piece of metal you need to make a hole like that for it to go into, and twist 90 deg to lock into. Easy enough make if you have a hand drill, drill bits, dremel, hacksaw and a piece of angle iron from an old bed frame. Now if you don't have these simple tools, and an old angle iron bed rail laying around that means you would end up going to a metal shop to get one made that would cost you alot more than what the cost is online. And I am not about to spend two hrs on windows paint to do a rough sketch of something that you may not makes heads or tails of.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Wheres the pics? Without pics it never happened.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My apologies, I thought the photos would be self explanatory. The second pic shows the back of a similar lantern, with the "male" bracket insert. You push it through the wall bracket shown in the first pic and turn it 90˚ to wedge it, or snap it, in place depending on the lantern. 
I am aware it would cost more to have one fabricated locally from scratch. I'm simply trying to determine an easier and cheaper way to do it, possibly with a part for something else that can be re-purposed for my needs. I was hoping someone here would recognize a similar piece of hardware from their experience/knowledge that could be used. Thank you for your confidence in my abilities, I don't expect anyone to spend 'hours' helping me to save $15-20.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> *My apologies, I thought the photos would be self explanatory.* The second pic shows the back of a similar lantern, with the "male" bracket insert. You push it through the wall bracket shown in the first pic and turn it 90˚ to wedge it, or snap it, in place depending on the lantern.
> I am aware it would cost more to have one fabricated locally from scratch. I'm simply trying to determine an easier and cheaper way to do it, possibly with a part for something else that can be re-purposed for my needs. I was hoping someone here would recognize a similar piece of hardware from their experience/knowledge that could be used. Thank you for your confidence in my abilities, I don't expect anyone to spend 'hours' helping me to save $15-20.


There are no pictures.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I put pictures in the OP, I can see them both in the album and in my post. 
The album is here, http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/members/2472-albums51.html @Denton @Cricket Are we having problems with the board, again?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> I put pictures in the OP, I can see them both in the album and in my post.
> The album is here, http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/members/2472-albums51.html
> @*Denton* @*Cricket* Are we having problems with the board, again?


I see 4 albums; 2 empty (apocalypse & COMMS), one titled Stuff with just one pic in it of a whisk broom etc on a table, and one album titled 'No name' - with 18 pics, the most recent a 10/25/17 pic of a package of Maple Bacon. Hope ya didn't lose a bunch. Didn't see any brackets etc.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

there is no picture of the back of the lantern. I may have been out of the Navy for 17 yrs, but 20 yrs in the Navy of handling these lanterns I know what the bracket look and in total darkness feel like. There is no substitue way to mount the things other than have alittle knowledge on some ******* engineering that already discribed using a section of old bedrail. even then the bedrail is thinner metal than the bracket, so you would need to some round headed machine screws, drill a couple of holes in required place to lock the lantern in, put in the screws to act as the thicker metal to lock the lantern into the bracket. Good luck in your search, if you would have ordered the bracket the day you did the original post, it would be in by now, and thus the lantern in placed in location. Good luck in your search


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I see 3 pictures in the first post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I see 3 pictures in the first post.


Im using opera on the laptop I don't see any pics in the OP

And on my phone with Chrome nada.. nothing no pics


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Firefox on laptop, no pics


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Can you see them now?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Can you see them now?


No sure don't.

In the OP right... 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-help-battle-lantern-bracket.html#post1512298

Nothing there still for phone or laptop.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have a Dremel tool? Hack saw, or drill? Do you mind modifying the lantern? by 
removing the oval protrusion that fits inside the oval of the wall bracket? Let me know.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Can you see them now?


The 3 pics show up on laptop, yay!
On phone in their place are three little rectangles saying 'broken image'


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Try refreshing if you still don't see them, or clearing your cache.

For some reason, the images were moderated. They aren't now.

I am doing some checking as to why.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea, you can see me now! (the pics) Thanks Cricket

paraquack: no, I don't want to modify the lantern.

yooper_sjd: I realize I could have had the bracket by now. My stated purpose was to do it cheaper. I too am a Naval Veteran of 15 years, I am quite familiar with the lanterns. I just wanted to do it a little cheaper and maybe easier. It chaffs me that there is one manufacturer for these little pieces of metal and that they can charge $30 before shipping. 

I'm in no hurry and I'll get it figured out. I was hoping someone had seen something else that could be re-purposed and used for my need.


----------

